# intel 7260 wireless fails [SOLVED]

## albright

when it comes time to load the iwlwifi module for the intel

7260 wireless card in my new laptop, I get this error in

/var/log/messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> c 30 00:22:42 olwe kernel: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:
> 
> Dec 30 00:22:42 olwe kernel: Copyright(c) 2003-2013 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

This card works fine in mint linux booted from usb   :Crying or Very sad:   (same modules, same firmware)

as usual, any help appreciated

----------

## Kompi

just a wild guess: This thread suggests there are different firmware versions in linux-firmware and the iwl*-ucode packages. Maybe try to swap those two as one may be incompatible with your kernel version?

----------

## albright

it turns out that config_pci_msi is mandatory for the

7260 card; once I set it there was no trouble

setting up wireless

(and I saw the pci_msi "warning" and ignored it ...   :Embarassed:  )

----------

